# HS17-100 For people that have it how do you like it?



## irwingerszberg (Jun 22, 2006)

HS17-100 For people that have it how do you like it?
I am in the Northeast so I must wait until August.
For those in the initial market areas how does it perform compared to a HR54 based solution.
I can't wait to get one and connect my RVU Samsung TV to it.
I like the idea of putting the server in my basement out of the way.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Is your internet in the basement? Techs first directive is to place the HS17 with your router so it can be hardwired.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Samsung RVU is marginal. Menus aren't deep black and text doesn't look crisp. But the 4K picture is very nice. LG and Sony RVU are better. Many Samsung users opted to get clients, and for 4k the C61K client.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Is your internet in the basement? Techs first directive is to place the HS17 with your router so it can be hardwired.


I think for right now that is irrealavant


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Samsung RVU is marginal. Menus aren't deep black and text doesn't look crisp. But the 4K picture is very nice. LG and Sony RVU are better. Many Samsung users opted to get clients, and for 4k the C61K client.


Same here I could deal with the menus and text if the trickplay wasnt so bad compared to the client


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

compnurd said:


> I think for right now that is irrealavant


Not sure why you would say that. They want it hardwired to the internet in all possible cases.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Not sure why you would say that. They want it hardwired to the internet in all possible cases.


Because he is asking about performance. Not weather or not he needs Ethernet in his basement


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

compnurd said:


> Because he is asking about performance. Not weather or not he needs Ethernet in his basement


I guess he means WIFI performance of the HS-17?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'd forget the Samsung RVU client and go with the C61K. I've tried RVU on a 2013 Samsung which really sucked and on two 2016 KS8000 set, better but still not good. No screen fit support so some image cut off, audio drops, can't stack 30second slip/skip commands. 

As for the HS17, it's working fairly well for me. It doesn't support an AM21 and the ESPN app is just the old score guide and not the new app that the older Genies have that allow for streaming.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> I guess he means WIFI performance of the HS-17?


Oh for the love of god. He is asking how people like it. He never once asked for input on how to connect it or the wifi performance. This can't be be that hard


----------



## irwingerszberg (Jun 22, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Is your internet in the basement? Techs first directive is to place the HS17 with your router so it can be hardwired.


----------



## irwingerszberg (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes my router is right in my basement so I easily connect it via Cat6 cabling.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Someone commented they found about a 20% increase in speed on there current minis I don't think we are going to see faster until a faster mini or a interface rewrite


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't have HS17, but I'd like it (answering to TS question).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've been using an HS17 for some time, and have no problems/issues with it. I've also used an HR54 and can't say there is a huge difference in user experience/performance. However, if you have a 4K television, the disadvantage of the HR54 is you can't put it at the 4K location, whereas with the HS17 it doesn't matter where you put it.

I agree fully with using a C61K client instead of RVU.

The only downside of putting your HS17 in the basement is if you plan to use the wireless video bridge - WVB - (as opposed to coax to your client locations). The HS17 has a built in WVB and if it is in the basement the signal to upper floors might be compromised. The "ideal" placement of the WVB is as central as possible to all wireless clients.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If really important to put in the basement you can always get a WVB an pit it closer to where the clients are assuming there is a coax run to that location.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

irwingerszberg said:


> I like the idea of putting the server in my basement out of the way.





compnurd said:


> Because he is asking about performance. Not weather or not he needs Ethernet in his basement


The TS made the basement statement in his first post.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

trh said:


> The TS made the basement statement in his first post.


And? he didn't ask how to connect it


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

compnurd said:


> And? he didn't ask how to connect it


No, but West99999 just pointed out that the Techs are supposed to co-locate the HS17 with the router. So it was a very valid comment by West99999 since the TS said he liked the idea of putting the HS17 in his basement. Your 'irrealavant' (sic) comment, not so much.


----------



## DaveC56 (Aug 17, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I've been using an HS17 for some time, and have no problems/issues with it. I've also used an HR54 and can't say there is a huge difference in user experience/performance. However, if you have a 4K television, the disadvantage of the HR54 is you can't put it at the 4K location, whereas with the HS17 it doesn't matter where you put it.
> 
> I agree fully with using a C61K client instead of RVU.
> 
> The only downside of putting your HS17 in the basement is if you plan to use the wireless video bridge - WVB - (as opposed to coax to your client locations). The HS17 has a built in WVB and if it is in the basement the signal to upper floors might be compromised. The "ideal" placement of the WVB is as central as possible to all wireless clients.


With the HS17, it is possible to have both wired and wireless clients?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DaveC56 said:


> With the HS17, it is possible to have both wired and wireless clients?


Yes, I have two C41W's, two C61K's and a C41 connected. The C41W's are too far away from the HS17 so I put a WVB on the 2nd floor to provide coverage for them.


----------



## DaveC56 (Aug 17, 2006)

RAD said:


> Yes, I have two C41W's, two C61K's and a C41 connected. The C41W's are too far away from the HS17 so I put a WVB on the 2nd floor to provide coverage for them.


Thanks for the reply to my question. Can the wireless client C41W connect to my home wireless router or the HS17 (or can it be either or)?

Dave


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DaveC56 said:


> Thanks for the reply to my question. Can the wireless client C41W connect to my home wireless router or the HS17 (or can it be either or)?
> 
> Dave


The clients only connect to the HS17 or an external WVB, they do not connect to your router. The HS17's internet connection (not the wireless connection for the C41W's) can be either wired or wireless to your router. Clear as mud?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DaveC56 said:


> Thanks for the reply to my question. Can the wireless client C41W connect to my home wireless router or the HS17 (or can it be either or)?
> 
> Dave


The HS17 will create a private wireless network either by using it built in Wireless Video Bridge or if the HS17 is to far away from reach from its wireless clients you can also use an external Wireless Video Bridge. The wireless clients would then connect to this private wireless network. Then can't connect to your private (own) WiFi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

My experience with the HS17 mirrors Carl's experience. My set up is almost the same. I used the Sony RVU for a while but decided I liked the C61K experience better. Mainly because the Sony cannot do a RF remote. My C41W in the bedroom is two floors away from the basement HS17. It worked fine but sometimes got a yellow light (weak signal). I put a external WVB on the main floor and it solved the issue. I do wish DirecTV would update the software on the C61K's. I am still stuck on 0x8b6 from last August.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Phil T said:


> My experience with the HS17 mirrors Carl's experience. My set up is almost the same. I used the Sony RVU for a while but decided I liked the C61K experience better. Mainly because the Sony cannot do a RF remote. My C41W in the bedroom is two floors away from the basement HS17. It worked fine but sometimes got a yellow light (weak signal). I put a external WVB on the main floor and it solved the issue. I do wish DirecTV would update the software on the C61K's. I am still stuck on 0x8b6 from last August.


0A0A is rolling out every night for the C61k. Very slowly


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

compnurd said:


> 0A0A is rolling out every night for the C61k. Very slowly


don't forget to say - a DVR taking the FW for all its clients, then pushing it to them


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> don't forget to say - a DVR taking the FW for all its clients, then pushing it to them


That firmware has been national for the other clients for almost a month now. So it is slowing rolling out to the C61k's for some reason


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Any idea when the HS17 will be available in the Phoenix area?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

soon,
wait for August ... 2018


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Any idea when the HS17 will be available in the Phoenix area?


Supposed to go Nationwide in August of this year


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The $64,000 (or is it $64,000,000) question will the HS17 be the standard default unit, or will there still be 44's and 54's on the trucks?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They will have both for a long time... but I'm guessing all new installs will be hs17 pretty quick. They are in the system as two very different devices as well. None of this an HR21 is the same as a HR24 stuff.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> They will have both for a long time... but I'm guessing all new installs will be hs17 pretty quick. They are in the system as two very different devices as well. None of this an HR21 is the same as a HR24 stuff.


I'm skeptical of that. They have a lot of HR44 and HR54s with years of their five year depreciation left on them. I think if a customer doesn't do 4K and has only 2-3 TVs, they'll get a Genie 1. The Genie 2 will be for 4K customers and those with 4 or more TVs. I'll bet it'll be at least a year before the HS17 is the default for all new installs.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Does the Genie 2 still use the same on screen interface, or is it a new interface that someone like my wife would get frustrated to have to learn.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

rrbhokies said:


> Does the Genie 2 still use the same on screen interface, or is it a new interface that someone like my wife would get frustrated to have to learn.


Same interface


----------



## Fateswarning (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm on day two of my HS17. Last night one of my remotes stopped working and one of my minis glitched and went back to default resolution.

Other than that, it's just the same as having DVRs. They didn't hard wire the server and placed it in my living room. I was hoping to have it more out of the way. I thought that the Minis would be smaller, more in-line than set top. 

So far it's fine. I don't have 4K yet but I needed to upgrade my old slow DVRs. This way I have 500 gigs more capacity.

I called the loyalty number and got free showtime for four months and upgraded my package for less than two bucks more.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Fateswarning said:


> I'm on day two of my HS17. Last night one of my remotes stopped working and one of my minis glitched and went back to default resolution.
> 
> Other than that, it's just the same as having DVRs. They didn't hard wire the server and placed it in my living room. I was hoping to have it more out of the way. I thought that the Minis would be smaller, more in-line than set top.
> 
> ...


The minis ar pretty small. One of the smallest boxes out there


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

compnurd said:


> The minis ar pretty small. One of the smallest boxes out there


They could be a lot smaller. No reason they couldn't be as small as a DECA if they wanted.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Could that new interface that AT&T is working on make RVU a lot better and as fast as the mini's? Then RVU could really replace a mini?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> Could that new interface that AT&T is working on make RVU a lot better and as fast as the mini's? Then RVU could really replace a mini?


Why must we speculate in every thread. We won't know until it comes out. I can tell you RVU on my Samsung is just as fast as my C61K. I see no difference Interface aside. A lot has to do with how much performance the TV dedicates to the RVU performance


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

My Samsung RVU performance is fine, it's the lack of support for bugs and keeping up with the same feature set that the hardware clients have that have cause me to dump it.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry, I keep forgetting that the TV manufacture updates the RVU software and not DTV. However, could AT&T take over updating the RVU software once the new interface launches?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Directv can't update RVU software because different models of TV use different CPUs and different operating systems. It will always be something that the TV vendor is responsible for.

Since TV OEMs tend to quit doing updates a couple years after they sell the TV, RVU TVs will never be a better solution than clients. Maybe in the short term they are for some people with a brand new TV, but in the long run once the updates stop it is only a matter of time until something bites you in the ass.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

slice1900 said:


> Directv can't update RVU software because different models of TV use different CPUs and different operating systems. It will always be something that the TV vendor is responsible for.
> 
> Since TV OEMs tend to quit doing updates a couple years after they sell the TV, RVU TVs will never be a better solution than clients. Maybe in the short term they are for some people with a brand new TV, but in the long run once the updates stop it is only a matter of time until something bites you in the ass.


Thanks, that's a good way to look at RVU TV's vs. clients.


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

slice1900 said:


> Directv can't update RVU software because different models of TV use different CPUs and different operating systems. It will always be something that the TV vendor is responsible for.
> 
> Since TV OEMs tend to quit doing updates a couple years after they sell the TV, RVU TVs will never be a better solution than clients. Maybe in the short term they are for some people with a brand new TV, but in the long run once the updates stop it is only a matter of time until something bites you in the ass.


I was under the impression that my Sony TV got it's RVU app from the Google Play Store, but I double checked and it is definitely a built in app of Sony's custom Android 7.0 firmware. I have a hunch that this is why I cannot activate the RVU with my new HS17 setup.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jstewart0131 said:


> I was under the impression that my Sony TV got it's RVU app from the Google Play Store, but I double checked and it is definitely a built in app of Sony's custom Android 7.0 firmware. I have a hunch that this is why I cannot activate the RVU with my new HS17 setup.


post TV Fw version and the RVU app version


----------



## Fateswarning (Jun 25, 2012)

Mine keeps glitching out. Three times in the last hour when I change channels I just goes black and I can't get to the next station unless I turn the box off and on, sometimes it takes more than once.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Fateswarning said:


> Mine keeps glitching out. Three times in the last hour when I change channels I just goes black and I can't get to the next station unless I turn the box off and on, sometimes it takes more than once.


Does it fix it if you turn the TV off and then back on ?
Have you tried changing the channel ?
Are you running the HDMI direct from the Receiver to the TV or going thru an AVR ?
Try going into settings and choose only the 1080i setting in Display and turn Native to OFF. What does that do ?


----------



## Fateswarning (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. The screen just goes black and no matter what button I click it just doesn't work.

Yes. Turning it off and on works. I've had to do it about ten times this evening.

Yes. I've tried changing the channel and the screen remains black.

It's HDMI from the mini to the TV. 

It's already set to 1080i and native off.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Fateswarning said:


> Thanks for the tips. The screen just goes black and no matter what button I click it just doesn't work.
> 
> Yes. Turning it off and on works. I've had to do it about ten times this evening.
> 
> ...


Call DTV and have them replace that unit.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Call DTV and have them replace that unit.


Ahh, this makes me want to put all my altered HRs on eBay and get this wonderful new device...

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> Ahh, this makes me want to put all my altered HRs on eBay and get this wonderful new device...
> 
> Rich


I think he is referring to the mini.. they go bad just like the many thousands of HR units have


----------



## adamjeeps (Apr 16, 2008)

Installed hs 17 Friday. System went down Monday night. Eventually fixed by unplugging unit. Other than that it's been great. C61k a huge improvement over RVU.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

adamjeeps said:


> Installed hs 17 Friday. System went down Monday night. Eventually fixed by unplugging unit. Other than that it's been great. C61k a huge improvement over RVU.


What was your dvr before? It it was a hr34, then it wasnt the c61k that made the massive difference....


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Fun times!


----------



## adamjeeps (Apr 16, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> What was your dvr before? It it was a hr34, then it wasnt the c61k that made the massive difference....


Hr44 before. I spoke too soon. No tvs working this morning even with both green lights on genie 2. Pushed reset button, saw white light, pushed add client button to supposedly install update, then they were all working in a minute or two. I hope this does not become a ritual as this is the second time I've had to do this. Something is going haywire at night.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

adamjeeps said:


> Hr44 before. I spoke too soon. No tvs working this morning even with both green lights on genie 2. Pushed reset button, saw white light, pushed add client button to supposedly install update, then they were all working in a minute or two. I hope this does not become a ritual as this is the second time I've had to do this. Something is going haywire at night.


Make and model of your 4K TV?

Rich


----------



## adamjeeps (Apr 16, 2008)

Rich said:


> Make and model of your 4K TV?
> 
> Rich


Samsung KS8000 65 inch
Samsung *UN55HU6950
Samsung UN55HU6950

All 3 connected via C61K wired*


----------



## adamjeeps (Apr 16, 2008)

The damn HS17 went out again today at 9AM after I had just reset it and got it working at 7AM! There has to be an install problem. I still see some old equipment listed on my online account, maybe that is confusing the Genie 2? I do not know much about how it works. I do know the installer swapped out the LNB for a reverse band LNB. What really stinks is it all worked perfectly from Friday afternoon through Monday night.

Beginning to think it is a defective HS17. I can unplug it for 30 seconds, replug, and get no lights whatsoever. This sometimes even happens after a red button reset.

Getting a blinking green light pretty much all the time now, like it won't completely reboot.

LATEST EDIT: Finally got 2 green lights and got a picture. Then a minute or 2 later they all go out again. Hope the installer can figure it out in the morning.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

If it helps, I had an HS17 installed this morning. The actual installation of the LNB, the new HS17 and 3 clients took about 30 minutes. But the poor installer was on the phone with DirecTV for over an hour - he said that he has the feeling that the D* telephone reps don't understand the HS17 and what the installers are asking them to do.

I'm getting you have either a bad HS17 or something screwy on your account.


----------



## adamjeeps (Apr 16, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> If it helps, I had an HS17 installed this morning. The actual installation of the LNB, the new HS17 and 3 clients took about 30 minutes. But the poor installer was on the phone with DirecTV for over an hour - he said that he has the feeling that the D* telephone reps don't understand the HS17 and what the installers are asking them to do.
> 
> I'm getting you have either a bad HS17 or something screwy on your account.


I see a few pieces or equipment listed online on my account that was removed. Don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.

Yes my tech was on the phone for awhile with Directv during install as well.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You may have something wrong with the unit, or a power problem.. I’ve not had anything like that even once and I have had mine for more than six months now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You may have something wrong with the unit, or *a power problem*.. I've not had anything like that even once and I have had mine for more than six months now.


What kind of a "power problem" would that be? I'd think it would be a bad box or an installation problem. Sounds like D* did it's usual poor training on the 17 for the CSRs and installers. Just throw it out there and see what happens...

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

could be faulty power brick


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> could be faulty power brick


I don't see that. They either work or they don't, no?

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no, 
could be bad one with high level or ripples under high load


----------



## adamjeeps (Apr 16, 2008)

Well the installer rescheduled to come out tomorrow morning. It is still flashing green no matter if I red reset or unplug. Flashing green means booting. You all would know more about what could be the issue. Just strange it all worked perfectly for 4 days...


----------



## Shield (Dec 24, 2007)

Good afternoon all,
For a few years I had the HR44-700 with 2 41 clients.
Last week Directv came in and upgraded me to the HS-17 + 5 clients (2 61s, my old 41's, and whatever the non 4k wireless model is.

I threw a 6TB drive (eSata) and (after I made sure I activated the disk in Windows) set it up with the HS-17. Works great.

Here's my thoughts after 1 week of ownership:
The 4k is somewhat flaky. I have been watching a show on a 4k client and ff/rewinding and seen it lock up the client. One time I had 4k paused and came back to that TV hours later and got the "receiver not authorized" error message. Had to reboot all clients to get rid of it.
After the first 48 hours of the guide coming down and software updates it's been better.

Here's the ONLY issue I have really right now - the 3 or so second delay when I FF, rewind, 30 Sec (Slip or Skip) forward, etc. Any key combination of jumping back, skipping ahead, fast forward, rewind etc. always means a pretty average 3 second delay each time. I did not have this with my HR44-700 at the main TV or any of the clients. Channel changing and menu activities are fine. Smart search, my boolean searches, all still work.

Directv please fix that 3 second delay!


----------



## Shield (Dec 24, 2007)

So before I'd basically do a "30 skip" in between pitches in baseball with the HR44-700. It would be fine; maybe 1-2 sec delay. Now it's a full 3 (maybe 4) seconds each time.
First world problems I know, but it's annoying me enough to sign on here after 10 years and complain about it.

Anyone know - can I call Directv and go back to a HR-54?


----------



## Shield (Dec 24, 2007)

Just double checked - the play/pause has no delay. Only going forward or back in some fashion.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> What kind of a "power problem" would that be? I'd think it would be a bad box or an installation problem. Sounds like D* did it's usual poor training on the 17 for the CSRs and installers. Just throw it out there and see what happens...
> 
> Rich


I actually don't think this sounds like the installer didn't know what he was doing, it really installs no different than any other system. I think there is something physically wrong with something. I suggested power because maybe he had a surge or something and it has hurt the unit where it has no degraded to not working.

An install issue that could be the problem is if he has rg59 silver conductor and has a very long run to the dish and is using the hs17 to power the system like he should be.... but that's no different than having a separate power supply. Adding a power supply close to the dish could solve the issue if that's the actual issue, but no way to know for sure right now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Shield said:


> So before I'd basically do a "30 skip" in between pitches in baseball with the HR44-700. It would be fine; maybe 1-2 sec delay. Now it's a full 3 (maybe 4) seconds each time.
> First world problems I know, but it's annoying me enough to sign on here after 10 years and complain about it.
> 
> Anyone know - can I call Directv and go back to a HR-54?


Is this happening on all your tvs?


----------



## Shield (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, all TVs and all 3 different types of clients. HR 41's, HR61's, and the wireless model. Are you saying this isn't normal? You're not getting this?
Do you have the wireless bridge installed / setup? I've wondered if that affects the delay for streaming during ff/rew, but who knows.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Shield said:


> So before I'd basically do a "30 skip" in between pitches in baseball with the HR44-700. It would be fine; maybe 1-2 sec delay. Now it's a full 3 (maybe 4) seconds each time.
> First world problems I know, but it's annoying me enough to sign on here after 10 years and complain about it.
> 
> Anyone know - can I call Directv and go back to a HR-54?


I will agree that the 30skip, when done one at a time, is slower then the Genie 1's.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Is the HS17 ESATA jack active (in other words, can I plug in my own drive like I once did with my ancient HR20's?)


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Is the HS17 ESATA jack active (in other words, can I plug in my own drive like I once did with my ancient HR20's?)


I know of someone who added an external 10TB WD drive and is pleased after a week of using it.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

Shield said:


> Yes, all TVs and all 3 different types of clients. HR 41's, HR61's, and the wireless model. Are you saying this isn't normal? You're not getting this?
> Do you have the wireless bridge installed / setup? I've wondered if that affects the delay for streaming during ff/rew, but who knows.


I'm getting the HS17 and two 4K clients this weekend. Does this playback delay issue only happen on 4K content or for all content?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TermiNader said:


> I'm getting the HS17 and two 4K clients this weekend. Does this playback delay issue only happen on 4K content or for all content?


you could be lucky one without such issues
tell us how things goes after install


----------



## Shield (Dec 24, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Is the HS17 ESATA jack active (in other words, can I plug in my own drive like I once did with my ancient HR20's?)


Absolutely. Just don't be forgetful like I was - grabbed a brand new 6TB disk from Microcenter and put it in my eSata enclosure - forgot the all important step of hooking it up to my PC first and activating the disk. Don't format it, just activate it first. Should work just fine. I have recorded a ton of 4k/1080 stuff over the last week - at about 90% capacity left. 6TB seems to be the sweet spot in price vs. storage size. Microcenter had this disk new for $149. Western Digital "Skyhawk" model.


----------



## Shield (Dec 24, 2007)

TermiNader said:


> I'm getting the HS17 and two 4K clients this weekend. Does this playback delay issue only happen on 4K content or for all content?


It's really just when FF/rew / quick back / 30skip, just seems a bit longer than it was with older models. I'm getting used to it I guess, but I am impatient.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shield said:


> forgot the all important step of hooking it up to my PC first and *activating* the disk


that's never been necessary...
where it's came from ?


----------



## Shield (Dec 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> that's never been necessary...
> where it's came from ?


If you buy an internal drive that is raw and put it in an external case you'll need to. Have you only used external drives already setup? This has happened more than once with other Directv boxes for me; not the first time. 
I meant to type "initialize" not activate. I shouldn't post here while on calls for work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if not count 7100/7200 model, I have had a deal with all dish models as a customer and as curious EE/IT guy - find my old posts here, where I posted partitioning of EHD different sizes ... same for DTV HR models, again you could find my posts what has rules for copy DTV drives;
usually, any disk connected to DTV DVR would be reformat if the drive wasn't format by the DVR;
also I recall dish DVR does reformat any HDD [connected as EHD] regardless previous format;
tell you more, sometimes DVR do that while switching EHD between models on same account


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

NR4P said:


> I know of someone who added an external 10TB WD drive and is pleased after a week of using it.


Yep that's me.
Didn't do anything to new drive except insert in esata dock and re power
Still working great

Doctor j


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> no,
> could be bad one with high level or ripples under high load


Or low flying elephants. This is going nowhere, he should get a replacement if the installer can't help.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I actually don't think this sounds like the installer didn't know what he was doing, it really installs no different than any other system. I think there is something physically wrong with something. I suggested power because maybe he had a surge or something and it has hurt the unit where it has no degraded to not working.
> 
> An install issue that could be the problem is if he has rg59 silver conductor and has a very long run to the dish and is using the hs17 to power the system like he should be.... but that's no different than having a separate power supply. Adding a power supply close to the dish could solve the issue if that's the actual issue, but no way to know for sure right now.


If he gets a replacement we'll know upon activation. This is turning into a lot of speculation and it would be easier to figure out what's going on if he gets the replacement.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shield said:


> So before I'd basically do a "30 skip" in between pitches in baseball with the HR44-700. It would be fine; maybe 1-2 sec delay. Now it's a full 3 (maybe 4) seconds each time.
> First world problems I know, but it's annoying me enough to sign on here after 10 years and complain about it.
> 
> Anyone know - can I call Directv and go back to a HR-54?


This is refreshing. I like it when complaints are made. I have issues with the software of the Genies, enough to make me use the Genie I have as a server. And, like your issues it's a first world issue.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nay ... who will give you FA report ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shield said:


> Absolutely. Just don't be forgetful like I was - grabbed a brand new 6TB disk from Microcenter and put it in my eSata enclosure - forgot the all important step of hooking it up to my PC first and activating the disk. Don't format it, just activate it first. Should work just fine. I have recorded a ton of 4k/1080 stuff over the last week - at about 90% capacity left. 6TB seems to be the sweet spot in price vs. storage size. Microcenter had this disk new for $149. Western Digital "Skyhawk" model.


Hmm, the procedure you went thru isn't necessary, the 17 will format the HDD correctly. You might have caused the issues you are having. We've never recommended using a computer to activate the HDD.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shield said:


> If you buy an internal drive that is raw and put it in an external case you'll need to. Have you only used external drives already setup? This has happened more than once with other Directv boxes for me; not the first time.
> I meant to type "initialize" not activate. I shouldn't post here while on calls for work.


I don't know how many new HDDs I've put in my HRs over the years, but it's been quite a few. I've never used a computer, just let the various DVRs do the formatting. It works EVERY time.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

doctor j said:


> Yep that's me.
> *Didn't do anything to new drive except insert in esata dock and re power*
> Still working great
> 
> Doctor j


Right, that's all you or anyone else has to do.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> nay ... who will give you FA report ?


What's an "FA"?

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

failure analysis


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> failure analysis


Always nice to put an explanation with an obscure acronym or it becomes a PITA (Pain In The ***). That's not hard to do.

Rich


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

LNB question

I have an HR44 Genie, an HR24 DVR and an HR20 DVR all with DECA and SWM (not sure of any other details).

I am having an HR17 installed tomorrow with three 4K mini genies and I've heard the preferred install is with a 4K LNB and just one coax to the HR17. I have also read that they could leave the current LNB and SWM in place.

1) is there more than one LNB option with the HR17?
2) if so, what are the tradeoffs?

Thanks!



Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TermiNader said:


> Thanks!


talk to the installer - it would depend of his inventory and rules


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

TermiNader said:


> LNB question
> 
> I have an HR44 Genie, an HR24 DVR and an HR20 DVR all with DECA and SWM (not sure of any other details).
> 
> ...


Will since the plan is to use the reverse band for future 4K programming then you should let him just replace the LNB so you're all ready to go.


----------



## adamjeeps (Apr 16, 2008)

Update: new hs17 box up and running smoothly this morning. Hopefully was just a bad unit.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

adamjeeps said:


> Update: new hs17 box up and running smoothly this morning. Hopefully was just a bad unit.


Great! Glad to see you got it replaced...before you went nuts.

Rich


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

Just upgraded in Orange County, CA: HS17 Genie and three 4K minis. All hard wired internet DECA/MoCA via ethernet and video via coax. Turned in HR44 Genie, HR24 and HR20.

+ $420 credit for first year ($35/month)
+ free equipment and install (took 3 hours)
+ Sports Pack free for one year
+ NFL Sunday Ticket free for one year
+ Mayweather-Macgregor PPV fight free

+ much faster remote response
+ excellent 4K content and sound quality
+ no more recordings conflicts on one DVR as 7 tuners are available
+ more recording space; using 4TB external
+ video and audio stuttering went away after firmware update one hour after install
+ stayed integrated with my TV and AVR; no setup changes needed
+ future proofed with new LNB, SWiM, hardware, firmware support

- channel changing time still slower than desired, about the same as before
- basically only one 4K channel, DirecTV content
- anything that takes server down (e.g., reboot) takes down every client
- mobile dvr and on demand not working (yet)

I am a 20 year customer. Last upgrade was 2007 for HD. I was out if contract and don't mind another two years!

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TermiNader said:


> Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


most important info in the post !


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> most important info in the post !


Ah, c'mon. He's happy, isn't that more important? 

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> Hmm, the procedure you went thru isn't necessary, the 17 will format the HDD correctly. You might have caused the issues you are having. We've never recommended using a computer to activate the HDD.
> 
> Rich


When they were first released, one of the "brands" of the HR44 required this step for an external drive. I don't remember which version it was. I had to initialize the hard drive before my HR44 (withih I got within a week of them becoming available on Long Island) would recognize it. That hard drive is still running. So, I don't know if a subsequent software update eliminated this requirement or not.


----------



## Fateswarning (Jun 25, 2012)

My HS17 was giving me trouble from the start. Screen going blank, first one tv then all tvs with no picture. Tried turning off and on, then reboot, nothing. All tvs down Sunday. 

Tech came out, said everything checked out, changed mini in bedroom. Everything worked great...

For about 20 minutes. Same crap. Screen going black, etc. Dang. 

I wasn't able to be home during the install or today. I talked to the tech on the phone and asked why they didn't connect it via Ethernet and why they put it out in my living room. He said the deca was exactly the same. I said that's not what the training video said. He said it was just as good and it's all working fine. But it's not.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

Fateswarning said:


> My HS17 was giving me trouble from the start. Screen going blank, first one tv then all tvs with no picture. Tried turning off and on, then reboot, nothing. All tvs down Sunday.
> 
> Tech came out, said everything checked out, changed mini in bedroom. Everything worked great...
> 
> ...


Similar here. My tech used deca and it didn't work. I disconnected deca and connected to HS17 ethernet. That worked.

I fixed my blank screens by rebooting the hs17 a couple times after install using red button. That forced software to be updated which took care of most of the issues. Also had to turn on HDMI UHD COLOR on my Samsung TV port. Now it's all good!

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TermiNader said:


> Also had to turn on HDMI UHD COLOR on my Samsung TV port


what is really moot point - DTV has no HDR content


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Fateswarning said:


> My HS17 was giving me trouble from the start. Screen going blank, first one tv then all tvs with no picture. Tried turning off and on, then reboot, nothing. All tvs down Sunday.
> 
> Tech came out, said everything checked out, changed mini in bedroom. Everything worked great...
> 
> ...


You are taking about wireless vs Ethernet for the internet? While they can be the same you are quite right generally wired is better.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TermiNader said:


> Similar here. My tech used deca and it didn't work. I disconnected deca and connected to HS17 ethernet. That worked.
> 
> I fixed my blank screens by rebooting the hs17 a couple times after install using red button. That forced software to be updated which took care of most of the issues. Also had to turn on HDMI UHD COLOR on my Samsung TV port. Now it's all good!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


Actually a hardwired deca to inject internet should be no different than plugging an Ethernet cable into the hs17.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

It didn't even dawn on me until reading this, but I think my installer screwed up and wired an internet connected deca and ethernet at the same time on my HS17! I better go rectify that! 

Or will it automatically deactivate MoCA/deca when it detects the ethernet plugged in?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harperhometheater said:


> Or will it automatically deactivate MoCA/deca when it detects the ethernet plugged in?


I wouldn't relay on this and will check everything by myself


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

Had mine installed last week. Replaced an HR44 and HR24 with the Genie2 and two C61K clients. I had two wireless clients that remained. The 4K clients are fine. They're fast enough for me. It may be my imagination but the wireless clients seem a bit snappier. I am not much a surfer though. I pick a channel and watch it. I haven't recorded anything yet so no judgements on FF and RW.

They did swap out the LNB but I don't understand why a deca was used for the internet connection when it seems like just plugging the Ethernet cable directly into the HS17 would have been fine. I also noticed that the power inserter was left in place from the original install and after doing some reading, I thought the HS17 powered the LNB directly.

So, overall I'm happy. but yesterday, it went a bit wonky with a flashing green light and I had to pull the power and reboot it. Less than a week in so I called and they're sending someone out today to make sure everything is okay. I'll ask about the deca and power inserter when the tech arrives.

4K picture is fabulous and I'm hoping against hope they can make a deal with Rogers to provide some 4K hockey. I'll be damned if I'm paying $13 for a PPV movie. They really need to knock that price down to make it worth while.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You are taking about wireless vs Ethernet for the internet? While they can be the same you are quite right generally wired is better.


Wired ethernet. I have three wired 4k minis for Tv's so no need for wireless.

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Actually a hardwired deca to inject internet should be no different than plugging an Ethernet cable into the hs17.


That's what the tech said but something about the way he set it up didn't work. The HS17 said internet connected, but anything that needed the internet didn't work.

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

harperhometheater said:


> It didn't even dawn on me until reading this, but I think my installer screwed up and wired an internet connected deca and ethernet at the same time on my HS17! I better go rectify that!
> 
> Or will it automatically deactivate MoCA/deca when it detects the ethernet plugged in?


My tech said that deca should be removed if using ethernet connection on HS17.

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

Grafixguy said:


> Had mine installed last week. They did swap out the LNB but I don't understand why a deca was used for the internet connection when it seems like just plugging the Ethernet cable directly into the HS17 would have been fine. I also noticed that the power inserter was left in place from the original install and after doing some reading, I thought the HS17 powered the LNB directly.
> 
> I'll ask about the deca and power inserter when the tech arrives.


What is it with these decas and power inserters I read of? Is there a new method of installation I should be aware of before the DTV tech shows this afternoon?


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

Watch the training video: 




DECA to ethernet bridges and power inserters are not the preferred method but do work fine. I think the diagrams are around the 13:30 mark.

I am sure it is splitting hairs and some of the RF experts here will chime in but if you use a DECA or a power inserter (or both) you need more F-connectors in your network and potentially need a larger splitter and thus more paths (read: loss) for the signal to take over coax. I assume that is the reason for the simplicity in option 1 as well as less things to fail in the network.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

I agree, and that's why I'm configured for an option 1/2 scenario (1 wireless/4 wired). The installer should pretty much be able to walk in here and do a plug 'n' play as I've already replaced the SWM16 with a 8 way splitter and put the 5D2 reverse band low noise bro on the roof.


----------



## Fateswarning (Jun 25, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> You are taking about wireless vs Ethernet for the internet? While they can be the same you are quite right generally wired is better.


No not for internet, just tv.

I'm far from an expert on these matters but even I can understand that there are three set-up methods and that Ethernet is the perfered method, then deca, then wireless. My second tech said that deca is exactly the same, I don't think it is. I'd rather have had it connected via Ethernet. That's what I get for not being there.

The first tech said he put the tower out in the living room because that was the main tv but the video said that unlike before that doesn't matter.

I'm having ongoing problems. I don't know that the set-up method has any bearing on it.


----------



## Fateswarning (Jun 25, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Actually a hardwired deca to inject internet should be no different than plugging an Ethernet cable into the hs17.


That's what my tech said. But why not just go with Ethernet? He had to climb into my hot attic to add a deca.

Doesn't going with a deca have potential to diminish the signal, more splitters. I obviously don't have a good understanding of these matters. Any further elaboration would be much appreciated.


----------



## Fateswarning (Jun 25, 2012)

TermiNader said:


> Similar here. My tech used deca and it didn't work. I disconnected deca and connected to HS17 ethernet. That worked.
> 
> I fixed my blank screens by rebooting the hs17 a couple times after install using red button. That forced software to be updated which took care of most of the issues. Also had to turn on HDMI UHD COLOR on my Samsung TV port. Now it's all good!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


I had a tech come out and he said that everything checked out, changed out one mini but it's still jacked.

You'd think he'd have updated the software. Maybe I'll have to do another couple of resets.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

Fateswarning said:


> I had a tech come out and he said that everything checked out, changed out one mini but it's still jacked.
> 
> You'd think he'd have updated the software. Maybe I'll have to do another couple of resets.


The techs are still new at this and some are going by rumors and what they know from previous installations.

Even though I informed my tech that I made a wired Ethernet cable available exactly where we agreed the HS17 will go, he ignored it and went with his opinion that Deca was better. Wrong! I had to correct it after he left. On Demand content and channels were not available until I corrected that.

Mobile DVR wasn't working. Couldn't register my phone. I had to reinstall the app and then it worked perfectly.

Here's a good sure to track or subscribe to in order to ensure you have the latest on your boxes: DirecTV Firmware Watcher.

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

@TermiNader and @Fateswarning , need to be careful on the DECA piece - there are 2 sides here...

1) The HS17 side, i.e. "inserting internet into coax" - that can be ethernet(preferred), DECA/PI, or wireless.
2) The client/RVU side. For RVU, DECA is the only approved method. With a client, I believe you could use a DECA to "bridge" your internet connection from the HS17, but it's not needed (assuming you have ethernet or wireless at the TV already)


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

hancox said:


> @TermiNader and @Fateswarning , need to be careful on the DECA piece - there are 2 sides here...
> 
> 1) The HS17 side, i.e. "inserting internet into coax" - that can be ethernet(preferred), DECA/PI, or wireless.
> 2) The client/RVU side. For RVU, DECA is the only approved method. With a client, I believe you could use a DECA to "bridge" your internet connection from the HS17, but it's not needed (assuming you have ethernet or wireless at the TV already)


Thanks for the clarification.

In my case, the tech did not connect the Ethernet wire from my router to the HS17 Ethernet port. Instead, he put a Deca connector on a fifth coax...the first coax is on the HS17 and the other three coax are each connected to the 4k minis.

That didn't work so I connected my router Ethernet cable directly to the HS17 Ethernet port got rid of the fifth coax connection with the DECA on it. I believe this is the preferred approach.

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

Tech came out and looked everything over. Everything is checking out okay.

Said using deca was more reliable and with a gigabit internet connection I'm not worried about speed but my install is now from the reverse band LNB to a 4-way splitter. From that I have a power inserter and then two runs to two TVs (fourth output is terminated). In the house, at one of the (wired) TVs is the HS17, a C61K and the deca all plugged into another 4-way splitter (fourth is terminated).

Ethernet is hardwired at that location so I still don't get the need for the deca. Any thoughts on the two 4-way splitters?

Oh, before I forget...I recorded something just to test and can confirm some earlier comments about a delay when FF and RW using 30SKIP.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Do the C61's or RVU's have to be deactivated or "removed" from the HR54 prior to the HS17 install? I ask as I had an installer at my home for 5 hours who could not get the RVU's to "see" the HS17 Kept getting looking for server... We ended up reinstalling the HR54 and the RVU's immediately connected.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stevies3 said:


> Do the C61's or RVU's have to be deactivated or "removed" from the HR54 prior to the HS17 install? I ask as I had an installer at my home for 5 hours who could not get the RVU's to "see" the HS17 Kept getting looking for server... We ended up reinstalling the HR54 and the RVU's immediately connected.


Don't know about RVUs but the wireless minis connected normally to the HS17 without any prior action.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stevies3 said:


> Do the C61's or RVU's have to be deactivated or "removed" from the HR54 prior to the HS17 install?


Counting links between S/N of HR54 and client's S/N written in your account - I would say: yes.


----------



## adamjeeps (Apr 16, 2008)

Rich said:


> Great! Glad to see you got it replaced...before you went nuts.
> 
> Rich


Wasn't me going nuts, it was the in-laws!


----------



## adamjeeps (Apr 16, 2008)

Also my tech used Ethernet from the router to plug into the HS17. No Deca and no power inserter.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

P Smith said:


> I wouldn't relay on this and will check everything by myself


Huh? 



TermiNader said:


> My tech said that deca should be removed if using ethernet connection on HS17.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


I need the deca because I use it for whole home ethernet plus we had to put the HS17 in the living room but the modem and router are in the media/theater room, so used a deca to inject internet there.

I have another deca in the LR that splits it back out to ethernet for a switch that feeds other devices. The HS17 was wired from that switch, but I think the coax should be all I need since it's being injected with Internet in the theater room.

I'll test it out without the wired ethernet to be sure it still works.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I assume it should be rely, not relay. As for the need for deca, I still don't get it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Fateswarning said:


> That's what my tech said. But why not just go with Ethernet? He had to climb into my hot attic to add a deca.
> 
> Doesn't going with a deca have potential to diminish the signal, more splitters. I obviously don't have a good understanding of these matters. Any further elaboration would be much appreciated.


If Ethernet is next to the hs17 he should have used that. Crazy to climb in an attic if you do not have to. Personally, I'd use the deca if the only Ethernet connection to your network is not next to your hs17, but rather somewhere else that you have coax ran too. Then it makes sense.

More splitters etc can cause an issue, but you'd have to have a lot of distance and a lot of splitting for that to really have an actual affect.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TermiNader said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> In my case, the tech did not connect the Ethernet wire from my router to the HS17 Ethernet port. Instead, he put a Deca connector on a fifth coax...the first coax is on the HS17 and the other three coax are each connected to the 4k minis.
> 
> ...


Baffles me why he did that, other than they where always told to do that until the hs17. However it should have worked fine. Make sure all your unused ports in the splitter are terminated. In fact, I'd probably swap what is an 8 way for a 4 way just because I'm crazy like that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Grafixguy said:


> Tech came out and looked everything over. Everything is checking out okay.
> 
> Said using deca was more reliable and with a gigabit internet connection I'm not worried about speed but my install is now from the reverse band LNB to a 4-way splitter. From that I have a power inserter and then two runs to two TVs (fourth output is terminated). In the house, at one of the (wired) TVs is the HS17, a C61K and the deca all plugged into another 4-way splitter (fourth is terminated).
> 
> ...


Uh no. In fact I believe only the hs17 has a giga connection. I don't believe the decals are giga yet..

So if I understand correctly, the pi is next to he first splitter right?

And in that spot is one coax going to one room and another going to a room where you have another 4 way.

I'd run the inline before any splitter. Then I'd use a two way, and send the coax to the two locations.

Behind the tv, I'd use another 2 way and have just the hs17 and the c61k connected. And plug the Ethernet directly into the hs17.

That cuts way down on signal splits, and it also saves on power since the deca wouldn't be used, and isn't needed.

But that's just me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Stevies3 said:


> Do the C61's or RVU's have to be deactivated or "removed" from the HR54 prior to the HS17 install? I ask as I had an installer at my home for 5 hours who could not get the RVU's to "see" the HS17 Kept getting looking for server... We ended up reinstalling the HR54 and the RVU's immediately connected.


That is weird. Did he power down everything, and then bring them all back up? And he has to hit the add client button on the hs17 for the clients to be able to see the hs17?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harperhometheater said:


> Huh?
> 
> I need the deca because I use it for whole home ethernet plus we had to put the HS17 in the living room but the modem and router are in the media/theater room, so used a deca to inject internet there.
> 
> ...


Yeah once you get internet into the coax, connecting a Ethernet into the hs17 became a possible problem... disconnect that for sure.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Grafixguy said:


> I assume it should be rely, not relay. As for the need for deca, I still don't get it.


He needs the deca, you do not. He is using coax to run Ethernet to another room without pulling cat cableling.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

Let's do it with pics.
Here's where everything comes in from the dish. The power inserter goes to the splitter and the two other runs go to the two hardwired TVs.:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2548785/20170822_190921.jpg

And here's the mess next to the TV. Here's where one coax from the garage is coming in. It goes right to the splitter which then goes to the HS17, the C61K and the deca:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2548785/20170822_191055.jpg

When you mentioned putting the power inserter before anything I'm a bit confused. Do I actually need it at all? Could I replace both 4-ways with 2-ways like these?

DIRECTV 2-Way Wide Band MRV Compatible Splitter (SPLIT2MRV) from Solid Signal

Thanks!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

actually, theoretically you do not need the dish power supply. But first, how long are your coax runs? Yeah, might be able to eliminate that as well...

Yes those would be the proper splitters.

I’ll draw a diagram latter...


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

It's about 80 feet from the dish to the first split and then maybe 50-75 from there to the TV where the HS17 is. I noticed the splitters have one port that passes power. I assume it's okay to use that port for signal only.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Grafixguy said:


> it's okay to use that port for signal only


sure


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

Got the HS17-100 installed yesterday; so far, so good. Great installer; knew the product and the process, understood my description of installed cabling and ethernet, and installed it exactly the way I had planned to. Even helped me decipher the CSR babblespeak. Will play with it more today once I can pry Mrs Wolfman away from the tv; did I mention she was happy with the HS17-100 too?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Wolfmanjohn said:


> did I mention she was happy with the HS17-100 too?


nope


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not sure pulling the power inserter is going to save me anything but I'd like to dump the deca and go to a two port splitter just to clean things up inside. Can I assume if I go that route there will be no issue with the power inserter and whatever power output is coming from the HS17?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Grafixguy said:


> power output is coming from the HS17?


it's in a manual of HS17


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

Grafixguy said:


> I'm not sure pulling the power inserter is going to save me anything but I'd like to dump the deca and go to a two port splitter just to clean things up inside. Can I assume if I go that route there will be no issue with the power inserter and whatever power output is coming from the HS17?


Now that the HR44/PI/external WVB combo is gone, where I used 7 of the 8 splitter ports, I'm gonna go to a 2/4 combo, where the power passing side of the 2 way will go to the HS17-100 and the other side will go to a 4 way for the 4 C61Ks; I think I can see a slight advantage there.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm thinking I can do the same thing. Pull the two 4-ways, the deca and the power inserter and go with the two 2-ways.

Removing the deca and the power inserter, removes two outside components that are already in the HS17. I think I'll order those splitters today. They're cheap enough and I'm pretty sure the run is short enough to the dish for the HS17 to power the LNB.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

I've probably got ~70-80 feet of solid copper RG6 between the HS17-100 and LNB, and everything is powering along just fine.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Grafixguy said:


> I'm not sure pulling the power inserter is going to save me anything but I'd like to dump the deca and go to a two port splitter just to clean things up inside. Can I assume if I go that route there will be no issue with the power inserter and whatever power output is coming from the HS17?


Yes as long as you do not put the hs17 on a power passing port on a splitter.

But with those distances, id try with the hs17 powering the lnb first and then if you have issues add the pi back. I don't think you will. I run 175 feet total through a four way splitter and mine drives the dish just fine.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Yes as long as you do not out the hs17 on a power passing port on a splitter.
> 
> But with those distances, id try with the hs17 powering the lnb first and then if you have issues add the pi back. I don't think you will. I run 175 feet total through a four way splitter and mine drives the dish just fine.


Thank you! I just ordered two 2-way splitters. So, I'll pull the PI and the deca and run the HS17 to the power passing port on one splitter along with the C61K. In the garage, do I have to make sure that the run from that TV is going to the power passing port on the other 2-way splitter?


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

For anyone following along. I got the two 2-way splitters and replaced the two 4-ways. I pulled the power inserter and the deca and everything seems to be working nicely with the HS17 providing the power and Ethernet going directly into it. The area near the TV is much cleaner without the deca. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Excellent! Glad to hear!

And to your question I had missed, anything not providing power to the dish can go on any port, it really doesn’t matter at all.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

Grafixguy said:


> For anyone following along. I got the two 2-way splitters and replaced the two 4-ways. I pulled the power inserter and the deca and everything seems to be working nicely with the HS17 providing the power and Ethernet going directly into it. The area near the TV is much cleaner without the deca. Thanks for the advice.





inkahauts said:


> Excellent! Glad to hear!
> 
> And to your question I had missed, anything not providing power to the dish can go on any port, it really doesn't matter at all.


Yes I'm glad to hear too! inkahauts fixed me up nice with some good, very similar advice as well. He's a great asset here, along with many others! :up:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a feeling 4k content will be the same on both platforms within a couple years, with the sat version leading the way for the next 1 to 2 years as they get the streaming up to par...


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

After recently upgrading, I'm pleasantly surprised with the picture quality and the content of the one 4K channel plus the occasional live 4K broadcast!

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TermiNader said:


> After recently *upgrading*


of what ? FW, DVR ? Mini client ?


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

P Smith said:


> of what ? FW, DVR ? Mini client ?


See previous post and topic of this thread (HS17): HS17-100 For people that have it how do you like it?

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you follow all HS17 threads, you probably knew - people posting anything they want offtopic and sometimes hard to understand why the do it


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The best thing about the HS17 is that it just plain works. No more recording the same shows on multiple DVRs.

And (it's probably a placebo effect), but I swear the picture quality is better than the HR24 and HR44 that I had been using.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The best thing about the HS17 is that it just plain works. No more recording the same shows on multiple DVRs.
> 
> And (it's probably a placebo effect), but I swear the picture quality is better than the HR24 and HR44 that I had been using.


My sentiments......exactly!


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The best thing about the HS17 is that it just plain works. No more recording the same shows on multiple DVRs.
> 
> And (it's probably a placebo effect), but I swear the picture quality is better than the HR24 and HR44 that I had been using.


Plus the remote control responses are very quick!

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Question for anyone kind enough to answer. Do you think upgrading from the HR54 to the HS17 would be worth it for the ability to get 4K on my 3rd TV and the speed?

My setup is in my signature and I have gigabit ethernet on a gigabit WAN connection by all setups.

All three of my TVs support RVU and I have used it on two out of three of them and it is fine.

I do like the idea of having a single headless server and that is the only DirecTV hardware I have in my place with all the sets running RVU.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

why not ? do you have something to concern ?


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

How do you get audio and video back in sync on the c61k and hs17? Full reboot? Pause then play? It's annoying, happens daily sometimes more than once.


----------



## jnelson2000 (Apr 22, 2007)

guitarguy316 said:


> How do you get audio and video back in sync on the c61k and hs17? Full reboot? Pause then play? It's annoying, happens daily sometimes more than once.


Pause then play or go to another channel and back. DTV has a known caddy in their system. It is rated as #2 for what it's worth. Hopefully we see a fix before 2019 ends with the way DTV handles issues and issues firmware updates. Heard that C61k 0x035 firmware may resolve, but only available in Pacific region. I'm in Central and have 0x0a0 since April.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

jnelson2000 said:


> Pause then play it go to another channel and back. DTV has a known caddy in their system. It is rated as #2 for what it's worth. Hopefully we see a fix before 2019 ends with the way DTV handles issues and issues firmware updates. Heard that C61k 0x035 firmware may resolve, but only available in Pacific region. I'm in Central and have 0x0a0 since April.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


on Channel 1 - Hit Pause, hit play, switch to Channel 2, then back to Channel 1? how annoying


----------



## jnelson2000 (Apr 22, 2007)

guitarguy316 said:


> on Channel 1 - Hit Pause, hit play, switch to Channel 2, then back to Channel 1? how annoying


Pause then play OR go to another channel and back. Not both. Typo in my post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Had the HS17 installed today. Long story short.... for those of you who have RVU without deca:
Last week the tech couldn't get my RVU sets to see the server. Kept getting"looking for RVU server"
Today we had the same issue however, the tech came up with a fix unknown to both he and I. The TV sets input were all set to RVU of the previous HR54. For some reason he searched the source (Samsung input menu) for the new RVU pertaining to the HS17 and presto all connected. Shortly thereafter the old RVU source (input) pertaining to the HR54 disappeared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

